# Wild Turkey Hen



## wvdawg (Apr 27, 2016)

from our trip to Texas


----------



## BERN (Apr 28, 2016)

*nice light*

That looks like a nice place to shoot. I hope a big o e comes in for you.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice pics Dennis did the big tom find his way into your sights???


----------



## carver (Apr 28, 2016)

Fine capture Dennis,hope she brings you luck


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 28, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Nice pics Dennis did the big tom find his way into your sights???



Not mine - but we got my son his first Rio Grande!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks Bern and Jerry - yep, good early morning light!


----------

